# Bellator: James Gallagher on building empire, preparing 1st ‘official' headline fight



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Impressed in the way he steamrolled Chinzo Machida. Kid is very brash like his mentor and poised inside the cage. Let's see how far he goes!



> James Gallagher is preparing for the biggest night of his MMA career when he headlines Bellator Dublin on November 10.
> 
> UFC star Jon Jones shoots dead chances of fighting WWE king Brock Lesnar this year
> But in truth, the Northern Irishman has been going from the biggest night of his life to the next biggest night of his life for two years.
> ...


----------

